# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Edwards hut fuckwits Saturday night.

## 257weatherby

I wonder per chance, does anyone know who the fuckwits were at the Edwards hut Saturday night? Lucky for them most kiwis are becoming weak and tolerant new age woke turn the other cheek people. Very very lucky for them I, or someone with the same tolerance level as me wasn't there........... "it's all good bro" would have received extras. 

Anyone does know them, name and shame.

----------


## Micky Duck

twasnt me!!!!!!!

----------


## norsk

Is this the kind of thread where we tell the internet how tough we are?

Well, lucky for them I wasnt there. Because I would have gripped their balls so hard it would have produced diamonds. Then I would have tied their Rifle barrels in a knot after making them eat their own gunpowder . Then kicked their arses so hard they would have detonated.

Like I said, lucky for them I had Yeti's to wrestle that weekend.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Is this the kind of thread where we tell the internet how tough we are?
> 
> Well, lucky for them I wasnt there. Because I would have gripped their balls so hard it would have produced diamonds. Then I would have tied their Rifle barrels in a knot after making them eat their own gunpowder . Then kicked their arses so hard they would have detonated.
> 
> Like I said, lucky for them I had Yeti's to wrestle that weekend.


Actually, sunshine, the difference between you and I? I would beat the Yeti. 

And yes, if I had been in that hut on that night, justice would have occurred.

Do you know them?

----------


## Micky Duck

let it go bud.....

----------


## TeRei

Did they make some snide remarks about 95gr VLD projectiles. Bad peoples.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Did they make some snide remarks about 95gr VLD projectiles. Bad peoples.


Drunkenly pissing on people sleeping do it for you? "Bad peoples" indeed.

 Can't use 95 Bergers for a while, got none, but have about a million other 6mm pills at the mo and need to get through them first. Gonna take years.

----------


## Micky Duck

yeah that is pretty feral alright...... right dickhead behaviour.

you shouldnt run out of 6mm projectiles in a hurry LOL.

----------


## norsk

> Actually, sunshine, the difference between you and I? I would beat the Yeti. 
> 
> And yes, if I had been in that hut on that night, justice would have occurred.
> 
> Do you know them?


Well I just won a knife fight with a Giant Squid.

----------


## 257weatherby

> yeah that is pretty feral alright...... right dickhead behaviour.
> 
> you shouldnt run out of 6mm projectiles in a hurry LOL.


Yeah, I had lots of 6mm, then I got a bunch more from you, then I went a bit Magpie collecting more to make sure I didn't get done over by shortages, then I bought the 6mm Rem that came with about 400 more pills! good grief! I should start a 6mm pill shop. No bloody Bergers though  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Micky Duck

no burgers...third world problems aye LOL....

----------


## TeRei

A mate smacked a friends son in the teeth recently [ as in loosening 4]. when he was drinking and acting the fool with a gun.The mother wanted to go to police to lay an injuring charge. Father told wife you do that then ring your lawyer. Motto some people still operate under common sense.

----------


## Micky Duck

in this day and age people should know better...the days of pissing up with bangsticks still out n about are long gone.

----------


## 257weatherby

> A mate smacked a friends son in the teeth recently [ as in loosening 4]. when he was drinking and acting the fool with a gun.The mother wanted to go to police to lay an injuring charge. Father told wife you do that then ring your lawyer. Motto some people still operate under common sense.


Your mate was right to do so, maybe a little overzealous, but for some there is only one way to get the point. Booze, happy cabbage (and now meth) and guns just doesn't work.

Sometimes the old ways really are the best.

----------


## ilikepie

> Well I just won a knife fight with a Giant Squid.


but this is not a good measure of toughness, as giant squid are better with crew-served weapons due to their size and appendages, if you had won said knife fight against an oversized, enraged cuttlefish, this would project the appropriate amount of toughness...

that said, pissing on people while they sleep..? surprised they didn't get stabbed. ass clowns.

----------


## norsk

> but this is not a good measure of toughness, as giant squid are better with crew-served weapons due to their size and appendages, if you had won said knife fight against an oversized, enraged cuttlefish, this would project the appropriate amount of toughness...
> 
> that said, pissing on people while they sleep..? surprised they didn't get stabbed. ass clowns.


You are clearly under estimating my intense hardness.

I left out the bit about winning the knife fight against the squid taking place at 50 fathoms because I didnt want to sound like I was blowing my own trumpet. How do you think I got down that far sunshine? On the back of an Orca that just lost a swimming contest against me, thats how.

----------


## CBH Australia

Feral behaviour and pretty messed up.
I take it there are shared huts on DOC land for hunters. That's something  for everyone look after it. 
It only takes one person to fuck it up and spoil the party. 

Either these twits are scared of the dark or are scared to get their Weiner's out under lights. Pathetic

----------


## ilikepie

> You are clearly under estimating my intense hardness.
> 
> I left out the bit about winning the knife fight against the squid taking place at 50 fathoms because I didnt want to sound like I was blowing my own trumpet. How do you think I got down that far sunshine? On the back of an Orca that just lost a swimming contest against me, thats how.


that's ridiculous, everyone knows that trumpets won't play underwater, the valves jam from the viscosity of the phytoplankton below 20 fathoms

----------


## Mr300WSM

Guys got issues if he’s pissing on people in there sleep. That’s some weird behaviour just blows my mind some muppet could do something like that. I just don’t have words for it

----------


## caberslash

@257weatherby when he finds the cunt

----------


## NRT

> Guys got issues if hes pissing on people in there sleep. Thats some weird behaviour just blows my mind some muppet could do something like that. I just dont have words for it


He may have firetrucked top bunk lol

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> Your mate was right to do so, maybe a little overzealous, but for some there is only one way to get the point. Booze, happy cabbage (and now meth) and guns just doesn't work.
> 
> Sometimes the old ways really are the best.


"happy cabbage" classic! Never heard that one before. 
I agree, weather hitting the kid was the right move or not, the kid asked for it.

----------


## Sideshow

What are you all talking about??

----------


## Sideshow

https://www.odt.co.nz/news/national/...s-guests-slept

----------


## Sideshow

So it doesn’t look like it was hunters! Just to be clear. Really as side before let it go.

----------


## MarkN

> "happy cabbage" classic! Never heard that one before.


Electric Puha?

----------


## Preacher

Te Puke Thunder

----------


## Ross Nolan

> that's ridiculous, everyone knows that trumpets won't play underwater, the valves jam from the viscosity of the phytoplankton below 20 fathoms


Easy to tell who isn't enough of a blow hard.

----------


## ethos

Bloody trampers eh.
I think we need a tramper licensing system. Pages of background checks and paper work asking question like:
 would you piss on someone on the top bunk? 
What about the bottom bunk?
what if they were on fire?
would you wank on endlessly about your membership for forest and bird all night?
Do you feel morally superior to other backcountry user groups?
Will you trigger your epirb if you run out of couscous?
Would you use all the hut firewood and not replace any?
and a waiting time for the license of 1 year plus. Also endless articles in the media pointing out every possible negative thing a tramper might do, public safety must come first, we dont want these people being trusted.

----------


## Moa Hunter

It's a vaccine side effect. We the unvaccinated are not allowed to cross the door step of Doc huts

----------


## Cigar

> It's a vaccine side effect. We the unvaccinated are not allowed to cross the door step of Doc huts


You are now.

----------


## Monk

Pretty sure it was that guy Thane Young and his son Nick

----------


## Moa Hunter

> You are now.


Well who would want to score the 'unlucky bunk' now ?. We did find a pair of black Doc issue nicks on a bunk at Bobs Biv in Mt Thomas and dropped them off to Kingsly Timpson at the waimak office once

----------


## doinit

> Well who would want to score the 'unlucky bunk' now ?. We did find a pair of black Doc issue nicks on a bunk at Bobs Biv in Mt Thomas and dropped them off to Kingsly Timpson at the waimak office once


What?? hope yi washed them in the creek first   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 257weatherby

> Pretty sure it was that guy Thane Young and his son Nick


 @Monk - What points you in his direction?

----------


## T.FOYE

Tenting it is then! i prefer to get pissed the old fashioned way

----------

